

Does anyone come close to Borges in the field of very short fiction? - wslh
http://ask.metafilter.com/38307/Does-anyone-come-close-to-Borges-in-the-field-of-very-short-fiction

======
wesleyd
"What you make it" - by Michael Marshall Smith

Collection of exquisite short stories. Unputdownable.

